# Turkey hunting



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

New to turkey hunting?, think it's hard?, not gettin that bird every year,? 
Watch this video over and over...if you don't, or haven't made these mistakes, then simply put, you're a big fat liar.


----------



## Moezer (Aug 27, 2021)

Searching up old Turkey posts as I got my first Spring Turkey (OT) tag this year (general) and really appreciate the video link @BPturkeys lots to learn and hoping to absorb some knowledge from others


----------

